
More Lawsuit Fun For Facebook - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/08/07/more-lawsuit-fun-for-facebook/
======
pg
If anyone is wondering what's going on, it's standard for companies just about
to go public to get a flurry of lawsuits from people hoping they'll pay them
to go away.

Curiously, the ultimate culprit here may be the press. If a company is going
public with a lawsuit hanging over its head, no matter how ridiculous,
reporters will end otherwise positive stories with "but they're being sued" in
order to seem to be judiciously reporting both sides of the story.

~~~
byrneseyeview
This happens to hedge funds, too. Clarium Capital and Citadel Investment Group
have each grown about a thousandfold since founding -- and both have people
claiming to be forgotten, cheated cofounders.

------
aston
I wonder if Friendster'll pull out their patent, too, while the iron's hot.

